# Swedish Dill Bread



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

My dear momma calls me to make this..shes goes nuts. ( Shes my gennie pig and garbage disposal..in a nice way..lol)


Swedish Dill Bread 1 loaf -350-45min

2t yeast
5T warm water
3 1/2c bread flour
1t salt
2T chopped fresh dill or 3 T dryed
2/3c cream cheese room temp or 2/3 sour cream
2 small onions chopped and sauted ( I like to puree them)
2 eggs
4T melted butter

Sprinkle yeast over warm water.Let set for 5 min. Sift flour
and salt in large bowl. Add dill,cream cheese,onions,eggs,and
yeast water. Mix together to form a sticky ball. Knead with 
little flour. Knead for 5 min.Rest for 1/2 hour. Then knead 
lightly. Let double in bulk. Lightly spray or oil 9x5x3 bread
loaf pan. Bake bread for 45 min till lightly brown.

This turns out to be a soft bread

shortamazon


----------



## camembert (Apr 30, 2004)

Excuse my ignorance but I really wanted to make this. 

Blame it on the Australian thing!

t - teaspoon?
T - tablespoon?


----------



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

Your not ignorant. It took me a while to figure out some things from Culinary School. Yes T means Tablespoon and t means teaspoon.
Hope you enjoy the recipe. I still love making it. 

shortamazon
Southern California


----------

